# Which board is better for a newbie The Salomon Sight 2022, the Lib Tech Skate Banana BTX 2018 or a Arbor Foundation Snowboard.



## BXNoob (Mar 20, 2020)

Salomon Sight by far in my opinion


----------



## mariannnew (11 mo ago)

BXNoob said:


> Salomon Sight by far in my opinion


Gotta agree with you


----------

